# 2019 Mathews Traverse Reviews



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

The Traverse is the bow that has me interested vs the Vertix. Has anyone shot the Traverse yet? I am curious if it has a generous string angle. I am wondering if the Traverse is like a 33" Triax. The Traverse maybe a better option than the RX-3 Ultra.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm interested also. My local shop just got the Vertix, no Traverse.


----------



## bulldogto (Jul 14, 2003)

I ordered one today in subalpine based on specs alone. I like the looks of the new grip and 33 inch ATA should be perfect for me. I was quoted 4-6 weeks


----------



## msharp99 (Dec 12, 2012)

My shop has all three.. I will be shooting them tonight or tomorrow and will report back. To be fair, I am a mathews fan and really liked the triad, but I am looking forward to the longer ATA.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

bulldogto said:


> I ordered one today in subalpine based on specs alone. I like the looks of the new grip and 33 inch ATA should be perfect for me. I was quoted 4-6 weeks


Agreed. the ATA, BH and improved grip look awesome. And it only weights like .03lbs more than the Vetrix which is a no brainer for me.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

This bow has me intrigued as well. The specs look good for a great shooting bow.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

bulldogto said:


> I ordered one today in subalpine based on specs alone. I like the looks of the new grip and 33 inch ATA should be perfect for me. I was quoted 4-6 weeks


That's good but would like to read some reviews soon. Hopefully it won't be 4-6 weeks before some get out to hear feedback. Post back though when you get it.


----------



## Lucky_leftie215 (May 29, 2018)

My local shop had all three as well and the Traverse will definitely be my next bow. It feels awesome in the hand.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

msharp99 said:


> My shop has all three.. I will be shooting them tonight or tomorrow and will report back. To be fair, I am a mathews fan and really liked the triad, but I am looking forward to the longer ATA.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yes please do.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Lucky_leftie215 said:


> My local shop had all three as well and the Traverse will definitely be my next bow. It feels awesome in the hand.


Care to share your experience between them?


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Shot the traverse and Vertix today. Imo the traverse is the bow everyone on here has been asking for. Exceptionally quiet, vibe free, smooth draw and very fast. String angle is the best of all the Mathews, feels like a 35” bow to me personally. The grip is hands down the best thing about these bows, it’s perfect for just about any hand.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

Copied this from another post on a very similar thread like 2 down from this one lol.

"I shot the vertix and traverse myself today. 70# mods both at 29” draw. The Vertix: my mind wanted to say that the draw might have been stiffer than the triax, if it was it was very hard to actually tell. String angle on the Vertix is awesome, definitely and improvement. On the shot it might ACTUALLY be a tiny bit quieter than the triax like they say. Now my favorite aspect of the bow, the GRIP, it’s absolutely perfect for the bow and is hands down enough reason to buy a Vertix/traverse instead of a triax if you’re considering upgrading to either of these. If you already own a triax, like I do, you’ll just have to weight the costs/benefits.

Now onto the Traverse, this might just be Mathews flagship in disguise. While it doesn’t have the switch weight, it does have the same grip, the draw is smoother from start to finish no question. The hold at full draw is nothing short of awesome, again, the grip makes all the difference in the world on these bows. On the shot I found it to be just as quiet as the triax, if it’s actually 338ibo I’d be surprised, it seemed a bit faster. The string angle is definitely that of a 35” bow.

In short these bows are certainly an upgrade, no matter how small it may be, but imo the grip alone would be worth it. I shot both bows with nothing but a rest on them, both were vibe free and super quiet. "


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Supersteeb said:


> Shot the traverse and Vertix today. Imo the traverse is the bow everyone on here has been asking for. Exceptionally quiet, vibe free, smooth draw and very fast. String angle is the best of all the Mathews, feels like a 35” bow to me personally. The grip is hands down the best thing about these bows, it’s perfect for just about any hand.


Good! Get to fling through chrono? Balance during draw cycle? Balance after shot, any bottom kick? Draw similar to Triax?


----------



## Bish1 (Feb 1, 2005)

Supersteeb said:


> Shot the traverse and Vertix today. Imo the traverse is the bow everyone on here has been asking for. Exceptionally quiet, vibe free, smooth draw and very fast. String angle is the best of all the Mathews, feels like a 35” bow to me personally. The grip is hands down the best thing about these bows, it’s perfect for just about any hand.


Agreed.... Shot it, and the Vertix. The Traverse is a shooter. 
440 gr. arrow @ 30” and 71 lbs. @ 297. The exact same speed as my Halon 32 with the same specs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bish1 said:


> Agreed.... Shot it, and the Vertix. The Traverse is a shooter.
> 440 gr. arrow @ 30” and 71 lbs. @ 297. The exact same speed as my Halon 32 with the same specs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Details?


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

geriggs said:


> Copied this from another post on a very similar thread like 2 down from this one lol.
> 
> "I shot the vertix and traverse myself today. 70# mods both at 29” draw. The Vertix: my mind wanted to say that the draw might have been stiffer than the triax, if it was it was very hard to actually tell. String angle on the Vertix is awesome, definitely and improvement. On the shot it might ACTUALLY be a tiny bit quieter than the triax like they say. Now my favorite aspect of the bow, the GRIP, it’s absolutely perfect for the bow and is hands down enough reason to buy a Vertix/traverse instead of a triax if you’re considering upgrading to either of these. If you already own a triax, like I do, you’ll just have to weight the costs/benefits.
> 
> ...


Thank You. What we're wanting to hear. The specs are very good.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

tagged


----------



## Bish1 (Feb 1, 2005)

deadduck357 said:


> Details?


Shot it beside my H32, and the Bowtech Realm X...... String angle “appears/felt” better than the Realm X. Speed was comparable between all 3. 
As far as the shot.... It balanced much better than the H32, and drew smoother than the Realm x. 
The grip was good, but I prefer a flat back. 
That said, I’m sure I’ll adjust. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bish1 said:


> Shot it beside my H32, and the Bowtech Realm X...... String angle “appears/felt” better than the Realm X. Speed was comparable between all 3.
> As far as the shot.... It balanced much better than the H32, and drew smoother than the Realm x.
> The grip was good, but I prefer a flat back.
> That said, I’m sure I’ll adjust.
> ...


Good news, thanks.


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Balance is better on the 2019s at full draw than it was on 2018. That traverse was something special.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Supersteeb said:


> Balance is better on the 2019s at full draw than it was on 2018. That traverse was something special.


Good to hear, thanks.


----------



## hoytman2979 (Apr 4, 2009)

I am really liking the specs of this bow. I won't have a chance to shoot one until next week. Could someone tell how the grip compares to a Hoyt bow ( my favorite grip). Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks to everyone and Happy hunting!!


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

We shot the Traverse and the Realm SS side by side today. Both bows were set at approximately 72# and 31” draw length. Had a long armed buddy shooting them today. For me the SS was smoother drawing definitely quieter and more dead in the hand vs the Traverse. Both were within a few FPS of each other. They were high 290’s to 300 fps with a 440 grain arrow.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

JC280 said:


> We shot the Traverse and the Realm SS side by side today. Both bows were set at approximately 72# and 31” draw length. Had a long armed buddy shooting them today. For me the SS was smoother drawing definitely quieter and more dead in the hand vs the Traverse. Both were within a few FPS of each other. They were high 290’s to 300 fps with a 440 grain arrow.


Good info.


----------



## msharp99 (Dec 12, 2012)

deadduck357 said:


> Yes please do.


Shot the Traverse and Vertix both at 60lbs. 

Traverse is a lot like he Triax.. same draw cycle.. smooth. New grip is nice and makes them a little better. I pulled th focus grip off my triax and shot off the riser. If you have a longer draw.. this is an improvement on the Triax. Think Halon 32, more balanced and better grip. Still dead in head

Vertix. Better grip, smoother draw than my triax and the Traverse. Slight bit of vibration at the end of the shot. Barely noticed, but it is there.


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

JC280 said:


> We shot the Traverse and the Realm SS side by side today. Both bows were set at approximately 72# and 31” draw length. Had a long armed buddy shooting them today. For me the SS was smoother drawing definitely quieter and more dead in the hand vs the Traverse. Both were within a few FPS of each other. They were high 290’s to 300 fps with a 440 grain arrow.


Interesting. I think my top three bows to try are the Traverse, SS, and Realm X.


----------



## Sight Window (Jan 14, 2014)

Which one is better for a short draw length? I am 26.5'' 70lbs

I am shooting a Halon 32 now and love it


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

MNarrow said:


> I think my top three bows to try are the Traverse, SS, and Ream X.


My top two are the SR6 and Traverse.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sight Window said:


> Which one is better for a short draw length? I am 26.5'' 70lbs
> 
> I am shooting a Halon 32 now and love it


Maybe the TX-5


----------



## msharp99 (Dec 12, 2012)

The t5 would be best. You could still shoot the Vertix as it goes to 26.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

I shot the Traverse quite a bit today. I have a Hoyt RX1 Ultra and an Halon 32, so that's what I can compare them to. I felt the grip is better then the H32 and very comparable to the Hoyt. The string angle is the best of any of Mathews hunting bow I've ever shot. It feels exactly like my RX1 Ultra which is 35" ata! With no stabalizer it does balance better then the H32, but with a stabalizer on both there wasn't much difference to me. The draw and shot felt very similar to the H32 and wasn't enough to upgrade for me over the H32. After that, my dealer talked me into shooting the bowtechs. This was actually the first time in my life that I ever shot a bowtech. I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy a Realm SS. String angle was not as good but everything else was probably the best feeling bow I've ever shot!!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

redhouse2 said:


> I shot the Traverse quite a bit today. I have a Hoyt RX1 Ultra and an Halon 32, so that's what I can compare them to. I felt the grip is better then the H32 and very comparable to the Hoyt. The string angle is the best of any of Mathews hunting bow I've ever shot. It feels exactly like my RX1 Ultra which is 35" ata! With no stabalizer it does balance better then the H32, but with a stabalizer on both there wasn't much difference to me. The draw and shot felt very similar to the H32 and wasn't enough to upgrade for me over the H32. After that, my dealer talked me into shooting the bowtechs. This was actually the first time in my life that I ever shot a bowtech. I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy a Realm SS. String angle was not as good but everything else was probably the best feeling bow I've ever shot!!


Hmm, interesting. SS over those.


----------



## hauksniffer (Dec 15, 2005)

Did Mathews get rid of lost HD camo this year?


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes, the lost HD is gone


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

I ran a few bows through the chrono today. Triax, Vertix, and the Traverse. All three bows at 29” and 70lbs. and a 500gr arrow. 

Triax 284
Vertix 283
Traverse 274

I put the 75# mods on the Vertix and it shot 292. 
String angle of the Traverse was around 39 degreees. My HalonX has a string angle of 42 degrees. 

I also measured draw length, both the Vertix and Traverse came in 1/8” long. My Triax comes in 1/4” long and the HalonX 3/8” long. 

SCFox


----------



## RandomElk16 (Mar 2, 2018)

SCFox said:


> I ran a few bows through the chrono today. Triax, Vertix, and the Traverse. All three bows at 29” and 70lbs. and a 500gr arrow.
> 
> Triax 284
> Vertix 283
> ...


Thanks for the report!


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

SCFox said:


> I ran a few bows through the chrono today. Triax, Vertix, and the Traverse. All three bows at 29” and 70lbs. and a 500gr arrow.
> 
> Triax 284
> Vertix 283
> ...


Did you shoot the Halon x through the chrono? Maybe I should have just picked up an x a couple years ago. It's really the only bow I can think of that has everything I look for besides maybe the x comp, E35, and Evolve 35 but I prefer the cable stops. 

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

erichall84 said:


> Did you shoot the Halon x through the chrono? Maybe I should have just picked up an x a couple years ago. It's really the only bow I can think of that has everything I look for besides maybe the x comp, E35, and Evolve 35 but I prefer the cable stops.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


My HalonX shoots that 500gr arrow at 271. 

SCFox


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

SCFox said:


> My HalonX shoots that 500gr arrow at 271.
> 
> SCFox


Thanks, hows the Traverse compare to the x on the shot as far as noise and vibe? 

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

erichall84 said:


> Thanks, hows the Traverse compare to the x on the shot as far as noise and vibe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


I like the draw cycle of the X a little better, but I’ve owned that bow for a few years. The Traverse, however, is quieter and has considerably less vibration. 

SCFox


----------



## 3 Blade Rage (Mar 17, 2010)

SCFox said:


> I like the draw cycle of the X a little better, but I’ve owned that bow for a few years. The Traverse, however, is quieter and has considerably less vibration.
> 
> SCFox


I agree. The Traverse has much less feedback at the shot vs. the Halon X.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage (Mar 17, 2010)

I shot both the Traverse and Vertix tonight. Both were set at 29" 70lb. Both bows also had only a rest installed and a sight with a d loop. I went in thinking that the Traverse was going to be the bow for me as a 33" at a has always fit me the best. With that said the Traverse drew a little bit smoother then the Vertix. Both bows on the draw cycle do dump off on the end but overall the Traverse was definitely smoother. Now on the shot the Vertix was amazing! It had no vibe or hand shock and it just sat there waiting for another arrow. The Traverse was also nice on the shot but it certainly didn't wow me like the Vertix did. Between the two bows they both held on target extremely well without any stabs. I also shot the Vertix more accurately. If I was to spend my money right now it would be on the Vertix. 
My draw comparision is based on a Realm X and Reign 7 and in my opinion the Bowtechs do draw smoother.


----------



## AWeghorst (Jun 8, 2013)

The traverse definitely has my interest. Not a Mathews fan at all when it comes to design etc because they’ve kept it for so long. But the traverse has me very curious, especially with the 33” ata. Wondering how the speed will be too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

SCFox said:


> I ran a few bows through the chrono today. Triax, Vertix, and the Traverse. All three bows at 29” and 70lbs. and a 500gr arrow.
> 
> Triax 284
> Vertix 283
> ...


Was the chrono a Beta?


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Traverse has me interested also but, does it at all feel like it wants to tip forward after the shot? Can't stand that


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

No , both bows just sit there after the shot

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## Reach5048 (Nov 12, 2018)

I bought a Traverse yesterday. This will be my first bow ever! I have a 31” draw So I wanted a longer ata. I shot the Traverse, SR6, SS, Vertix, and Ritual. It came down between the the Traverse and the SS. The SS was slightly smoother on the draw and definitely lighter but the grip, stability, and lack of vibration is what sold me on the Traverse. I’m so new to Archery it was hard for me to even know what I was looking for in a bow. Nonetheless, I thought the Traverse was more suited for me. I shot a lot of great bows yesterday and don’t think you could go wrong. To say I’m excited is an understatement.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

Im a lefty but i put both the vertix and the Traverse in my right hand and the grip felt amazing. I preferred the balance of the traverse but when talking to my shop guys they said it was a wondderful draw with the 85% mods and a nightmare with the 75% mods. Said it felt like two totally different bows and being in colorado i cant hunt legally with the 85 mods. So thats off my list. I still think the vertix is to small for my DL 29.5....i will have to wait to see when a lefty comes in if the string angle is that bad.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Reach5048 said:


> I bought a Traverse yesterday. This will be my first bow ever! I have a 31” draw So I wanted a longer ata. I shot the Traverse, SR6, SS, Vertix, and Ritual. It came down between the the Traverse and the SS. The SS was slightly smoother on the draw and definitely lighter but the grip, stability, and lack of vibration is what sold me on the Traverse. I’m so new to Archery it was hard for me to even know what I was looking for in a bow. Nonetheless, I thought the Traverse was more suited for me. I shot a lot of great bows yesterday and don’t think you could go wrong. To say I’m excited is an understatement.


This review may be worth more than many others on here, refreshing to see an unbiased non fan boy review from someone who has not tasted the kool-aid yet. 
Thanks for the imput.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Bish1 said:


> Shot it beside my H32, and the Bowtech Realm X...... String angle “appears/felt” better than the Realm X. Speed was comparable between all 3.
> As far as the shot.... It balanced much better than the H32, and drew smoother than the Realm x.
> The grip was good, but I prefer a flat back.
> That said, I’m sure I’ll adjust.
> ...


dang, i prefer a flat back also, guess i will mark this one off my list, looks like a killer rig though.
i love what i got anyway, but always like looking at the new ones.


----------



## Bish1 (Feb 1, 2005)

Definitely not a “Fanboy” here. I shoot what I like best , and encourage others to do the same. I do however like to hear what others experience. 
That said, I ordered mine yesterday after shooting them (most every new bow and some favorites from last year) side by side, with my arrow and release. 
I’ll adjust to the grip, and may like it more. After thinking about it, I’m going to say it’s more “Hoyt themed”, an I have always loved their grip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Shot both yesterday. Hands down the Traverse was my choice. Both are great shooters, but really liked the string angle on the Traverse, vs the Vertex. 

The Traverse draw reminded me of the HTR at 70. Constant, consistent into the let off. Shot was no vibe, very quiet. 

Most impressed by the "not top heavy" and felt more balance which is a huge improvement. Also really like the new grip. Bish1 is spot on with the "hoyt" feeling grip. 

Also it felt lighter then the Vertex. MTC


----------



## zps (Apr 21, 2008)

Im trying to understand why the traverse is slower than the vertix, makes no sense, everything is mostly the same, seems like with the longer ata it should be the same or faster. Also can anyone tell me what the length of the traverse is from cam tip to cam tip? Trying to compare to my current Diamond Marquis in regards to bow length (34.5 ata)


----------



## dcopher (Jul 13, 2015)

zps said:


> Im trying to understand why the traverse is slower than the vertix, makes no sense, everything is mostly the same, seems like with the longer ata it should be the same or faster. Also can anyone tell me what the length of the traverse is from cam tip to cam tip? Trying to compare to my current Diamond Marquis in regards to bow length (34.5 ata)


Shorter ATA bows are generally faster, all else being equal. But the Traverse has 5/8" more brace height, which is most of the speed difference between the 2.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Reach5048 said:


> I bought a Traverse yesterday. This will be my first bow ever! I have a 31” draw So I wanted a longer ata. I shot the Traverse, SR6, SS, Vertix, and Ritual. It came down between the the Traverse and the SS. The SS was slightly smoother on the draw and definitely lighter but the grip, stability, and lack of vibration is what sold me on the Traverse. I’m so new to Archery it was hard for me to even know what I was looking for in a bow. Nonetheless, I thought the Traverse was more suited for me. I shot a lot of great bows yesterday and don’t think you could go wrong. To say I’m excited is an understatement.


congrats, sounds like you are a much smarter shopper than most first time buyers! i always cringe when someone says they bought a triax for their first ever bow, unless they are very short i think it's the wrong bow for a new archer. you did well, should serve you very well. congrats


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

zps said:


> Im trying to understand why the traverse is slower than the vertix, makes no sense, everything is mostly the same, seems like with the longer ata it should be the same or faster. Also can anyone tell me what the length of the traverse is from cam tip to cam tip? Trying to compare to my current Diamond Marquis in regards to bow length (34.5 ata)


5/8" brace height difference.


----------



## AWeghorst (Jun 8, 2013)

All of these reviews are sounding great. Maybe by the time I get home from Kuwait, the new will wear off and I can land a Traverse..  I haven’t owned a Mathews since the Z7 Magnum and the Traverse has me all up in my feels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H80Hunter (Jan 23, 2016)

I ordered a black Traverse today. Shot it side by side with my Halon 30-6. Two biggest things are the string angle is much better for me at 30” draw. Second, I was impressed that the Traverse draw was smoother despite being set at 72 lbs compared to my halon at 68 lbs. Not exaggerating, I would have guessed the Traverse was less draw weight than mine. I never shot a Halon 32, but I think I’m going to have the Traverse a long time.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

zps said:


> Im trying to understand why the traverse is slower than the vertix, makes no sense, everything is mostly the same, seems like with the longer ata it should be the same or faster. Also can anyone tell me what the length of the traverse is from cam tip to cam tip? Trying to compare to my current Diamond Marquis in regards to bow length (34.5 ata)


Traverse has a longer brace height giving it a shorter power stroke. Bow basics.


----------



## KahunaB14 (May 12, 2018)

Sounds like there will soon be EVEN MORE Triax's popping up in the classifieds. Hard to imagine...there were new listings there daily before the Vertix/Traverse came out.


----------



## PAArcher3 (Jan 17, 2018)

Shot a traverse and a vertix today. I have a 27.5 draw, so string angle on my triax isn't an issue to begin with, but wow, the string angle on the traverse is so generous at my draw length. Really smooth draw, super quiet and dead. It also felt almost as light as the RX-3 ultra weight wise. I know they're advertised at around a half a pound difference, but they felt the same to me. If I wanted a bow to shoot target and still be able to hunt with it, I can't imagine anything better than a traverse. Also, the grip. Enough said, it's the best I've ever felt.


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

At the shop nearest to me today I went and saw the Traverse and Vertix and the Traverse definitely is a smoother draw ,problem is they won’t let you shoot the Bows there so I’m gonna have to wait to shoot them until the weekend when I go to the shop a little farther north, I think what I’m more excited about is those 75 pound limbs on the Vertix


----------



## xFREDx (Jul 18, 2016)

Just got done shooting the Traverse. Shop had the mods for the 32" draw. All it had on there was a whisker rest and D Loop. Of all the bows i have shot at my draw length (which is pretty much all of them from 2013 on) i have not felt a better bow at the shot than the Traverse. Even when all my other bows are loaded out for hunting. The quietest, most vibration fee bow i have felt. I will be buying one for sure. The grip is also a game changer and it balances well.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

KahunaB14 said:


> Sounds like there will soon be EVEN MORE Triax's popping up in the classifieds. Hard to imagine...there were new listings there daily before the Vertix/Traverse came out.


that reflects how many were sold i'm guessing


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

The Traverse appears to be a real winner based on nearly every review. Awesome stuff!


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

Went and shot the traverse along with the vertix at the bow shop just north of me today and the traverse is by far the winner, it holds better it’s smoother draw and it has less vibration


----------



## ekimox (Oct 13, 2017)

Any word on when leftys will be available?


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

He told me it would be 2019 before I got a righty but I’m going back to place an order and the next day or so so when I do I’ll ask


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

got a friend who sales mathews asked him about them he told me 2-3 weeks and he should have a big shipment of all 3 bows next week.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I shot both the Vertix and the Traverse today after work.
Both are very nice bows. Both bows were set at 29”. I am a 30” draw. The Traverse was a 60lb bow maxed out and The Vertix has 70lb mods I shot it at 70 and backed off to 60.

I was pretty amazed at the lack of feedback on both of them. The Traverse has a touch more. The bows both felt like they were drawing atleast 1/2” long. 

I actually preferred the Vertix which kind of shocked me. I was the first one to come in to shoot them. That new integrated QAD mount I don’t know about. Looks cheesy but seemed to work well.

The draw cycle felt similar on both of them maybe a touch better valley on the short one. Comparing them to my RealmX. Much smoother than the performance setting. I didn’t feel much if any hump. It’s definitly there on the RealmX in performance. I am going to say the draw of the Mathews was similar to the RealmX in comfort minus the excessive valley of the RealmX in comfort.

I think the bows are both excellent and think I will be adding a Vertix sometime in the near future to the stable...


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

zps said:


> Im trying to understand why the traverse is slower than the vertix, makes no sense, everything is mostly the same, seems like with the longer ata it should be the same or faster. Also can anyone tell me what the length of the traverse is from cam tip to cam tip? Trying to compare to my current Diamond Marquis in regards to bow length (34.5 ata)


it'll be about 2-1/2" longer than the ata.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

SCFox said:


> I ran a few bows through the chrono today. Triax, Vertix, and the Traverse. All three bows at 29” and 70lbs. and a 500gr arrow.
> 
> Triax 284
> Vertix 283
> ...


This is good info. My hunting set up is 29.5", 70# and 500gr, very helpful.

I really doubt the Traverse will be any faster than my Halon X or Chill X but that grip might cause me to buy.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

JC280 said:


> We shot the Traverse and the Realm SS side by side today. Both bows were set at approximately 72# and 31” draw length. Had a long armed buddy shooting them today. For me the SS was smoother drawing definitely quieter and more dead in the hand vs the Traverse. Both were within a few FPS of each other. They were high 290’s to 300 fps with a 440 grain arrow.


Eek that equates to an IBO in the 320s....I think there is something definitely wrong with those numbers...


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Q2DEATH said:


> This is good info. My hunting set up is 29.5", 70# and 500gr, very helpful.
> 
> I really doubt the Traverse will be any faster than my Halon X or Chill X but that grip might cause me to buy.


& I get it. Grip is so critical.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

I shot both the Traverse and Vertix after work, both 60# and 29"
Don't let Mathews fool ya, the Traverse is their flagship this year. 
The Traverse was smoother, deader, quieter and held MUCH better on target than the Vertix. The Traverse feels like a target bow.
The Vertix to me felt well, like a slightly longer Triax with a better grip-lol. Same draw, same balance, same shot experience. Nice, but not nearly as nice as the Traverse.
The Traverse actually draws very similar to my RealmX in comfort.
The new Mathews grip feels great, not because it is great but because Mathews has been so bad for so long. It is a definite improvement no doubt, but imo there are more comfortable grips like Bowtech, Prime, PSE and Hoyt.
That said the new grip works great on the Traverse, the bow balances really well. This bow will be an absolute tack driver. Nice job by Mathews this year.
I have owned the H6, H32 and Triax the last few years and IMO the Traverse is a definite upgrade, the Vertix I am still on the fence about.


----------



## TexasBowman11 (Oct 17, 2012)

BucksnBass525 said:


> I shot both the Traverse and Vertix after work, both 60# and 29"
> Don't let Mathews fool ya, the Traverse is their flagship this year.
> The Traverse was smoother, deader, quieter and held MUCH better on target than the Vertix. The Traverse feels like a target bow.
> The Vertix to me felt well, like a slightly longer Triax with a better grip-lol. Same draw, same balance, same shot experience. Nice, but not nearly as nice as the Traverse.
> ...


The Traverse seems to be a direct competitor to the BT Realm X. Can you elaborate on the difference in draw cycle, valley, backwall, balance, speed, vibration, quietness? I'll be looking at these two bows as well as the Obsession FXL and Xpedition Denali


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

johnno said:


> Eek that equates to an IBO in the 320s....I think there is something definitely wrong with those numbers...



The numbers are probably spot on. Mathews and Bowtech are always about 13fps over rated. If they’re listed at 338 you can count on 325 max.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage (Mar 17, 2010)

enkriss said:


> I shot both the Vertix and the Traverse today after work.
> Both are very nice bows. Both bows were set at 29”. I am a 30” draw. The Traverse was a 60lb bow maxed out and The Vertix has 70lb mods I shot it at 70 and backed off to 60.
> 
> I was pretty amazed at the lack of feedback on both of them. The Traverse has a touch more. The bows both felt like they were drawing atleast 1/2” long.
> ...


I felt the exact same way. I wanted to like the Traverse better as a 33" ata seems to be my sweet spot but the Vertix felt better to me. The Traverse did draw a little smoother but overall the Vertix was better overall imo


----------



## nvcnvc (Jan 27, 2009)

Forgive my ignorance, but I never had a Mathews bow before. Are the cams DL specific or can you change the DL using the same cam and different modules? Do Mathews bows run long from the factory? I usually shoot at 29.75" and most bows I have had so far require either a module change or have rotating modules. I can get to my DL by either twisting or untwisting the string a bit. Not sure about Mathews. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Iwantbigbucks (Feb 25, 2006)

I never shot the traverse yet but i can tell you this the mr 7 of years ago has alot better specs and is faster and also lighter and is alot cheaper in the classifieds.to me this just seems like mathews is going backwards.i will go shoot one as my shop has one in and iam not biased as i shoot them all every year and buy a new one every year.mathews needs to really step it up as it hasnt in the last fee years.


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

I seem to be one of the odd balls when it comes to what I like and what fits me best. Mathews grips have always been my favorite, the walnut grips and the flat back. I always thought it was probably the angle though more than anything else. I wonder if the new grip angle will make more scores drop, like when I shoot any other brand bow vs my Mathews. 

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

Iwantbigbucks said:


> I never shot the traverse yet but i can tell you this the mr 7 of years ago has alot better specs and is faster and also lighter and is alot cheaper in the classifieds.to me this just seems like mathews is going backwards.i will go shoot one as my shop has one in and iam not biased as i shoot them all every year and buy a new one every year.mathews needs to really step it up as it hasnt in the last fee years.


well if you want light and fast go get a carbon Hoyt Turbo , and its funny how heavy some says bows are, That extra 1/2 lb killing ya, the Traverse is a big step in the right direction , this bow is the quietist , most vibration free bow maybe ever , mathews has never been made for speed, go get a full throttle for that, mathews are buttery smooth and quiet , so they are not going anywhere but up!


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

pseshooter84 said:


> No , both bows just sit there after the shot
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Does they feel lie the triax ?


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

I shot the Verix today.. Feels like all the other halons Ive shot over the last few years.. Kinda dumps into the valley and has a squishy back wall.. I am going to set up a Traverse tomorrow to shoot it as it is the bow I am interested in.. 

I just cant get excited about bow releases anymore.. I still havent found a bow that has better specs or shoots better than my E35. Ive almost just quit looking..


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

jtelarkin08 said:


> I shot the Verix today.. Feels like all the other halons Ive shot over the last few years.. Kinda dumps into the valley and has a squishy back wall.. I am going to set up a Traverse tomorrow to shoot it as it is the bow I am interested in..
> 
> I just cant get excited about bow releases anymore.. I still havent found a bow that has better specs or shoots better than my E35. Ive almost just quit looking..


I haven't shot either but plan to soon. From the videos I've seen on YouTube, it seems the Vertix has more of a dump into the valley. The Traverse seems to have a much smoother transition into the valley. Just by specs alone I prefer the Traverse. I'm looking forward to shooting one soon.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

TexasBowman11 said:


> The Traverse seems to be a direct competitor to the BT Realm X. Can you elaborate on the difference in draw cycle, valley, backwall, balance, speed, vibration, quietness? I'll be looking at these two bows as well as the Obsession FXL and Xpedition Denali


Compared to my RealmX:
Draw cycle bout the same with the X in comfort, X may be a little "softer feel", with the X in performance the Traverse is easier.
Valley on both nearly the same, less on X in performance. 
Vibration and quiet go to the Traverse, even seems slightly better than Triax. Bow is dead.
Both balance really well, maybe the edge to the Traverse.
Fit and finish the X.
You will have a tough decision, probably going to come down to the grip.
Good luck.


----------



## Iwantbigbucks (Feb 25, 2006)

Kaveman,i have owned 10 different mathews like i said and the mr8 being the best i have ever shot and the halon the worst i ever shot with.my point is the specs arent any better then a chill x.so your going to tell me that a traverse is that much better then a chill x ?why because it weighs almost 5.0?not saying weight is an issue but the heavier the bow the less vibe and quiet it will


----------



## Devildog09 (Nov 15, 2018)

I ran down to Scheels and shot the Halon 32, Triax, Traverse and Vertix. Mathews is on a whole different level. I personally like the Traverse better than the Vertix. The Traverse is what you get when the Halon 32 and Triax have a baby. I highly recommend the Traverse, it had a smoother draw cycle and just felt better in my hand. Don’t get me wrong that Vertix is amazing, just my opinion. I didn’t think you could have a more dead in the hand bow than the Triax, Mathews proved me wrong with both the Traverse and Vertix


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Really wish they would've just put a 6 inch brace on the Traverse and kept the speed the same as the Halon 32. If they did I'd already have one on order.


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

bcowette said:


> Really wish they would've just put a 6 inch brace on the Traverse and kept the speed the same as the Halon 32. If they did I'd already have one on order.


A 6" brace would've been perfect on the Traverse. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

I shot the Traverse today and bought one. I’ve shot Hoyt for the past 10 years and today I changed back to the other side. The bow holds and shoots great. I only had a short time to shoot it before work today. So far I love the bow, very quiet and dead in the hand.


----------



## ScoutDW (Jul 19, 2009)

Decided recently it was time for a new bow. I've been shooting an Elite Z28 for about 8 years or so. Went in to this with an open mind so i could actually feel what worked for me. Yesterday was actually my second trip to local shops to do so. I drove about an hour and a half to a shop that had almost every manufacturer. I spent 2 hours yesterday shooting. I shot Prime, Hoyt, Bowtech, Elite, and Matthew's. On my previous trips I had decided I wanted to buy a Hoyt Helix. Before doing so, I wanted to be able to shoot it side by side with everything just to make sure. I am glad I went shot again. I could have bought any after these bows and been happy but none of them shot like the Traverse. Amazing bow. Even against the "Flagship" I feel it was a better bow. While I was there 4 of them were ordered compared to zero Vertix. I cannot wait until this thing arrives. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bish1 said:


> Definitely not a “Fanboy” here. I shoot what I like best , and encourage others to do the same. I do however like to hear what others experience.
> That said, I ordered mine yesterday after shooting them (most every new bow and some favorites from last year) side by side, with my arrow and release.
> I’ll adjust to the grip, and may like it more. After thinking about it, I’m going to say it’s more “Hoyt themed”, an I have always loved their grip.
> 
> ...


I would agree

Not quite as perfect fitting as the Hoyt’s but it’s a huge step in the right direction. I like the grip change. 

Overall a solid offering that is much like the Triax but improved in the grip and balance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

One thing I don’t like about Traverse is let off options are limited to 75 or 85. 80 is my sweet spot and also happens to be legal in all states whereas 85 is not. What are you guys shooting the bow at? 75 or 85 and thoughts on the issue?


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> I would agree
> 
> Not quite as perfect fitting as the Hoyt’s but it’s a huge step in the right direction. I like the grip change.
> 
> ...


Shane will you be reviewing one of these new bows?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

I shot the Traverse today and bought one. I’ve shot Hoyt for the past 10 years and today I changed back to the other side. The bow holds and shoots great. I only had a short time to shoot it before work today. So far I love the bow, very quiet and dead in the hand.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

If I was in the market for a new bow this would be a must shoot for me. After the few reviews of it and the specs this bow just seems to hit the sweet spot for me. The only box not checked for me is the weight but that's not a deal breaker for me if it holds on target and balances well. I think this bow is going to do well for Mathews. So far it looks like all the companies are leaning more towards shootability ie. less vibe, better grip angle and smoother draw than they are speed. Makes for great hunting bows.


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

Reach5048 said:


> I bought a Traverse yesterday. This will be my first bow ever! I have a 31” draw So I wanted a longer ata. I shot the Traverse, SR6, SS, Vertix, and Ritual. It came down between the the Traverse and the SS. The SS was slightly smoother on the draw and definitely lighter but the grip, stability, and lack of vibration is what sold me on the Traverse. I’m so new to Archery it was hard for me to even know what I was looking for in a bow. Nonetheless, I thought the Traverse was more suited for me. I shot a lot of great bows yesterday and don’t think you could go wrong. To say I’m excited is an understatement.


YOu will be spoiled with this as your first bow. Very good bow for sure!


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Really liking what I hear from the reviews thus far, especially comparing it to the RealmX. The draw and smooth drop into the valley is what sold me on it last year, along with the grip. Going to have to give the Traverse a solid look and maybe make that a hunting bow with the RealmX a backup or 3D bow. Glad to hear they are comparable


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

nvcnvc said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but I never had a Mathews bow before. Are the cams DL specific or can you change the DL using the same cam and different modules? Do Mathews bows run long from the factory? I usually shoot at 29.75" and most bows I have had so far require either a module change or have rotating modules. I can get to my DL by either twisting or untwisting the string a bit. Not sure about Mathews. Thanks in advance.


Since no one has addressed your question yet, you just change the mods to change draw length; no press required. Last time I bought mods, I think they cost $35, but that's been awhile.


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

bcowette said:


> Really wish they would've just put a 6 inch brace on the Traverse and kept the speed the same as the Halon 32. If they did I'd already have one on order.


How do you think they will sucker us into buying next year’s model?

It will have a 6” BH and switch weight cams.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Predator said:


> One thing I don’t like about Traverse is let off options are limited to 75 or 85. 80 is my sweet spot and also happens to be legal in all states whereas 85 is not. What are you guys shooting the bow at? 75 or 85 and thoughts on the issue?


Holding weight should be your sweet spot. 

Just adjust poundage up/down as needed with either module. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

That_TN_Guy said:


> bcowette said:
> 
> 
> > Really wish they would've just put a 6 inch brace on the Traverse and kept the speed the same as the Halon 32. If they did I'd already have one on order.
> ...


That would be fine. Not sure how I feel about the switch weight. In theory i love it but if the draw isn't IDENTICAL to a regular crosscentric cam then it's not sn upgrade. Maybe it's just me but some of the review videos I've seen it looks like the Vertix slams into the wall pretty hard.


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

I just shot both at my shop this morning, 28 inch draw at 60 pounds. Normally I am 27.5 but, I could tell with in two shots a traverse was the bow of choice. So much smoother to draw it was very noticeable. I was hoping to like the shorter bow with the new technology however can’t compare it to the other draw cycle.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

bcowette said:


> Really wish they would've just put a 6 inch brace on the Traverse and kept the speed the same as the Halon 32. If they did I'd already have one on order.


I wonder what would happen if we trimmed the limbs down a little.


----------



## VenisonChops (Sep 5, 2016)

This might be the bow I've been waiting for. At last an ATA over 32".


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

bcowette said:


> That would be fine. Not sure how I feel about the switch weight. In theory i love it but if the draw isn't IDENTICAL to a regular crosscentric cam then it's not sn upgrade. Maybe it's just me but some of the review videos I've seen it looks like the Vertix slams into the wall pretty hard.


The one I shot did not slam in. I loved the feel of that bow. It has a bit more valley than the Traverse. Other than that the draw seemed nearly identical.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

AVENSTOKE said:


> I shot the Traverse today and bought one. I’ve shot Hoyt for the past 10 years and today I changed back to the other side. The bow holds and shoots great. I only had a short time to shoot it before work today. So far I love the bow, very quiet and dead in the hand.


Awesome!

Wow so many good reports about he Traverse.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

Will never understand why mathews does 75% and 85% mods. Wouldnt 80% and 90% make more sense for most hunters/archers? I dont know how many states have limits on letoff % but mine does (nothing > 80%). I just hear the traverse is a bear at 75% but a dream at 85%. I would think 80% would be a great middle ground. Almost all bows do 80%. Hell they Vertix does 80% and 85%, why didnt they carry that over to the Traverse? I underatand they cant make everyone happy but i was so close to buy my first mathews and I have owned every bow but a mathews.....but alas....it is not meant to be.


----------



## DCarpenter (Dec 1, 2010)

Is the 75lbs option available for the Traverse too or just the vertix with the new mods?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

DCarpenter said:


> Is the 75lbs option available for the Traverse too or just the vertix with the new mods?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Vertix is the only bow with the 5 # increments.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AWeghorst (Jun 8, 2013)

sgrappone said:


> Vertix is the only bow with the 5 # increments.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That’s silly af.. I’m willing to bet they sell more Traverse’s than Vertix’s. It should’ve been the flagship. The traverse is the only bow within 8 years or so that I truly wanted from Mathews.. I still plan on purchasing one too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

DCarpenter said:


> Is the 75lbs option available for the Traverse too or just the vertix with the new mods?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


that would of been sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Stopped by to handle a Traverse today at the shop. They didn't have mods yet so the bow was too short for me to shoot, but one thing I noted was that Mathews also trimmed away some of the riser above where the thumb rests. Some have complained about the riser bitting their thumb but it looks like Mathews fixed that too. The grip is awesome btw.


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

So I shot the vertix last night and I was not impressed at all. The bow dumped into the valley and didn’t hold that well on target for me. 


I shot the traverse today and it is the exact opposite. The bow draws well and feels great going into the valley. The back wall is super solid and the bow aims amazing. I have been trying to find a bow that would make me leave elite and this may be it. 

My favorite grip ever is the V grip on my V37 and E35. This grip isn’t quite as good as that grip, but I like the new Mathews grip better than the thicker grip that is on the new echelons and rituals. I will probably be ordering a bow in the next week or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Whaack said:


> Stopped by to handle a Traverse today at the shop. They didn't have mods yet so the bow was too short for me to shoot, but one thing I noted was that Mathews also trimmed away some of the riser above where the thumb rests. Some have complained about the riser bitting their thumb but it looks like Mathews fixed that too. The grip is awesome btw.


Good news!


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Might be walking away with a Traverse tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Q2DEATH said:


> This is good info. My hunting set up is 29.5", 70# and 500gr, very helpful.
> 
> I really doubt the Traverse will be any faster than my Halon X or Chill X but that grip might cause me to buy.


The Traverse was 3fps faster than my HalonX. 

SCFox


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I gotta shoot them again. I liked the Vertix a lot better but the shop just pulled them out of the box and slapped rests on. Maybe the Traverse was out of tune? I thought it had less valley than the Vertix and the back wall was super mushy


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

enkriss said:


> I gotta shoot them again. I liked the Vertix a lot better but the shop just pulled them out of the box and slapped rests on. Maybe the Traverse was out of tune? I thought it had less valley than the Vertix and the back wall was super mushy


The one I pulled out box was out of time not normal for a Mathews 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azdslayer (Jan 12, 2017)

After several years of owning a Hoyt, I test drove the vertix and traverse today at lunch, both were 29in 70lbs (set at 65lbs). Vertix seemed a little more quiet and dead in the hand, but had a little more of a dump at the end of the draw. Traverse seemed more smooth through out the entire draw and I liked the ata. Needless to say the traverse is what I ended up going home with. For those looking for 75lb limbs in a traverse that’s what mine maxed out at, not sure if they all max out 5 lbs over but may want to keep that in mind. Since I prefer 65 lbs I probably should have went with 60 limbs if that’s the case for efficiency.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Any body in the states that don't allow more then 80% let off shooting these with the 75% mods ? And how do they feel, it makes no difference here how the 85% shoot cause we can't use them. I sure wish they would have offered an 80 %.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> Does they feel lie the triax ?


Wow, I wasn't even drinking !


----------



## ADKHunter3 (Jul 12, 2017)

bardman said:


> Shot both yesterday. Hands down the Traverse was my choice. Both are great shooters, but really liked the string angle on the Traverse, vs the Vertex.
> 
> The Traverse draw reminded me of the HTR at 70. Constant, consistent into the let off. Shot was no vibe, very quiet.
> 
> ...


How does the Vertex and the traverse compare to the No Cam HTR as far as noise and balance?


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Putting it together. Sub Alpine











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Bullet hole after setting center shot and lowering rest down slightly. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Remoce the fletchings and shoot it yhrough paper at 20 yards and see what you get.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Ready to roll. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

General RE LEE said:


> Bullet hole after setting center shot and lowering rest down slightly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will shoot bareshafts here in a while thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

General RE LEE said:


> Ready to roll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Your shop got more than just the demo bows? I may have to try another shop....


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

General RE LEE said:


> Ready to roll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely need to go shoot one of these. Nice rig!!


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

pottergreg said:


> Remoce the fletchings and shoot it yhrough paper at 20 yards and see what you get.


25 yards bare shaft at bottom. At 20 it’s busting the fletched. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

40 yards sighting in. Man this is a stable bow. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

General RE LEE said:


> 40 yards sighting in. Man this is a stable bow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it much more stable than the Triax at 40 yards?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Goneoutdoors said:


> Is it much more stable than the Triax at 40 yards?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think so. I got very good with my Triax. The Traverse is stacking them right out of the box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

I want y’all to be aware the Traverse is crazy smooth and stable with a wide string angle for easy anchor but it isn’t fast. With 85% mods IBO is more like 328 instead of the 338 listed. 

Here is what I got out of my set up:

Traverse 85% let off
66 lb draw weight
28.5” draw length
455 grain arrow
263 FPS

I’ll take smooth, accurate with forgiving valley over raw speed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

Agree about the speed. I might get one just for 3d. Accuracy is #1 for that so how has it been holding, balancing, and how is setting it up and tuning

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Very nice looking bow.
Enjoy.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

Shot both the vertix and traverse today. 
Vertix was at 65lb and the traverse was 70. 
Both seemed a touch stiff on the draw. Grip is a major improvement. With the short time shooting them I liked the traverse better. It held really well with the long riser and I believe was a little more dead in the hand at the shot. 
The most impressive attribute was how quiet both bows were. Dead silent. 

All in all very nice bows and I’m sure Mathews will sell a ton but I honestly don’t think they hold a candle to the bowtechs. The sr6 blew me away. I’m looking forward to shooting them side by side and setup exactly the same.


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

Everyone at the shop was making fun of the bowtechs especially the sr6 due to it coming in under 12 fps under ibo.... i didnt get to draw it but i will before i make a purchase

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

pseshooter84 said:


> Everyone at the shop was making fun of the bowtechs especially the sr6 due to it coming in under 12 fps under ibo.... i didnt get to draw it but i will before i make a purchase
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I heard the SR was coming in hot? What were your numbers?


----------



## MR 28 (Jun 25, 2010)

paarchhntr said:


> Shot both the vertix and traverse today.
> Vertix was at 65lb and the traverse was 70.
> Both seemed a touch stiff on the draw. Grip is a major improvement. With the short time shooting them I liked the traverse better. It held really well with the long riser and I believe was a little more dead in the hand at the shot.
> The most impressive attribute was how quiet both bows were. Dead silent.
> ...



Shot the Traverse and agree with this review 100%


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

pseshooter84 said:


> Everyone at the shop was making fun of the bowtechs especially the sr6 due to it coming in under 12 fps under ibo.... i didnt get to draw it but i will before i make a purchase
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I’m making fun of your shop because they obviously have gotten there sr6 out of whack and don’t know how to tune it. Bowtech only sent out 60lb sr6 for demos and those are EASILY making ibo. I’m sure the 70lb bows will be surpassing the ibo rating. 
Besides that, what kind of dealer “makes fun” of a line of bows he carries to customers?
Not being a fanboy as I don’t shoot either brand as of now.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

paarchhntr said:


> Besides that, what kind of dealer “makes fun” of a line of bows he carries to customers?.


that's what happens when a fan boy buys a bow shop:wink: I have been to a couple shops that really push certain bows with lots of bias... makes no sense, but that is how some are.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

The Traverse is stiff up front but it’s smooth and even through the draw cycle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

ordered bot a vertix today and a traverse sight unseen never shot one. never done this before loved the triax just the grip and the string angle was too tough for my 30" draw.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

general re lee said:


> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


nice!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

General RE LEE said:


> I want y’all to be aware the Traverse is crazy smooth and stable with a wide string angle for easy anchor but it isn’t fast. With 85% mods IBO is more like 328 instead of the 338 listed.
> 
> Here is what I got out of my set up:
> 
> ...


The 338 IBO rating is probably with the 75% let-off.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

pseshooter84 said:


> Everyone at the shop was making fun of the bowtechs especially the sr6 due to it coming in under 12 fps under ibo.... i didnt get to draw it but i will before i make a purchase
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Was that in 'comfort' setting?


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Mathias said:


> I heard the SR was coming in hot? What were your numbers?


We played with one for hours and this is the best numbers we got. 
I was going to order one today, but I’m not playing the same game I did with my RPM360...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

I shot both bow techs side by side to the Traverse and there is no comparison. the dead in the hand shot and smoother cams are well worth losing a few fps


----------



## DavidBLingo (Nov 24, 2008)

jtelarkin08 said:


> I shot both bow techs side by side to the Traverse and there is no comparison. the dead in the hand shot and smoother cams are well worth losing a few fps


Not trying to be smart, but which bow are you referring to?


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

jtelarkin08 said:


> I shot both bow techs side by side to the Traverse and there is no comparison. the dead in the hand shot and smoother cams are well worth losing a few fps


Exactly, which are you referring to? I just shot both today and I agree there was no comparison. The SR6 was much smoother and easier than the Traverse (although the Traverse was better than the Vertix). Even is the SR6 doesn't quite hit numbers (don't know that yet) I'm assuming it will still outperform the Traverse and do so with a better draw cycle, less mass weight, better balance etc.


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

Predator said:


> Exactly, which are you referring to? I just shot both today and I agree there was no comparison. The SR6 was much smoother and easier than the Traverse (although the Traverse was better than the Vertix). Even is the SR6 doesn't quite hit numbers (don't know that yet) I'm assuming it will still outperform the Traverse and do so with a better draw cycle, less mass weight, better balance etc.


Lol sorry meant to be more clear. I’m saying I liked the traverse much more. A lot more feedback in the riser on the shot with the bowtechs. That’s not necessarily a horrible thing tho. I just felt the draw cycle and valley was much better on the traverse. The back wall is a little more solid on the bowtechs. Honestly it’s a toss up. I feel more comfortable tuning the halon cams than I do the bowtechs yolk cams. That’s another big draw for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

General RE LEE said:


> I want y’all to be aware the Traverse is crazy smooth and stable with a wide string angle for easy anchor but it isn’t fast. With 85% mods IBO is more like 328 instead of the 338 listed.
> 
> Here is what I got out of my set up:
> 
> ...


I set one up at 29” and 70lbs, with the 85% mods and shooting a 500gr arrow.......273-274. 

SCFox


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

SCFox said:


> I set one up at 29” and 70lbs, with the 85% mods and shooting a 500gr arrow.......273-274.
> 
> SCFox


Don’t know. My cams are in synch and it’s bare shaft tuned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

SCFox said:


> I set one up at 29” and 70lbs, with the 85% mods and shooting a 500gr arrow.......273-274.
> 
> SCFox



Nothing wrong with that. That’s almost my set up exactly, I shoot 29.5”.

I’ll agree the IBO is more like 326-328 but that’s been Mathews for years. You just over look that.


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

Predator said:


> Exactly, which are you referring to? I just shot both today and I agree there was no comparison. The SR6 was much smoother and easier than the Traverse (although the Traverse was better than the Vertix). Even is the SR6 doesn't quite hit numbers (don't know that yet) I'm assuming it will still outperform the Traverse and do so with a better draw cycle, less mass weight, better balance etc.


Only negative review I’ve read really. Mathews hater ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

bigrobc said:


> Only negative review I’ve read really. Mathews hater ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No he’s actually one of the most unbiased reviewers on here. But he does mention in his review thread that he’s a big fan of the Realm X... which I personally hated, so it just goes to show different strokes for different folks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

Deadeye1205 said:


> No he’s actually one of the most unbiased reviewers on here. But he does mention in his review thread that he’s a big fan of the Realm X... which I personally hated, so it just goes to show different strokes for different folks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea true no doubt , diff strokes. Just a keyboard cowboy kinda night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Shot the traverse yesterday. Great bow. I guess I don't understand all the complaining about the weight. Heavy never began to enter my mind. No different than the Halon-7 I recently bought. Taking my Halon out of the box i remember thinking wow this thing feels no heavier than any other bow i have or had. 
Then getting the Traverse in my hand was no different. The shot felt just like my Halon, silent and no felt hand shock and even tho its an inch longer I didn't really feel that but I'm sure it was there. I feel the grip is exponentially better but i fixed mine so that's a wash except that I had to buy an after market one. Had i not already had my Halon 32-7 the Traverse would be of interest. But if they come out with a Traverse XL at 35"ata then my Halon goes bye bye. Its nice to be back to Mathews because they offer at least that model in 32.5" DL.


----------



## Rabbit dawg (Nov 30, 2018)

Shot the vertix and traverse today. Could have walked out with a vertix but ultimately decided to wait 2 weeks for the traverse. Both are great bows.


----------



## dsahene (Mar 4, 2018)

Kaveman44 said:


> At the shop nearest to me today I went and saw the Traverse and Vertix and the Traverse definitely is a smoother draw ,problem is they won’t let you shoot the Bows there so I’m gonna have to wait to shoot them until the weekend when I go to the shop a little farther north, I think what I’m more excited about is those 75 pound limbs on the Vertix


Not allowed to shoot a bow you are thinking about purchasing.....bad business.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

SCFox said:


> I set one up at 29” and 70lbs, with the 85% mods and shooting a 500gr arrow.......273-274.
> 
> SCFox


I’m thinking 80# limbs and 75% mods 27.5” should put the draw length at 28” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dooger (Jan 9, 2005)

Let’s keep this going...

Who else has insight???


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

I liked the Traverse more on paper but felt more vibration on the shot.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## leoneli (Apr 10, 2018)

How quiet is it


----------



## leoneli (Apr 10, 2018)

should i Get this or the vxr is it worth the extra?


----------



## 3 Blade Rage (Mar 17, 2010)

leoneli said:


> should i Get this or the vxr is it worth the extra?


You really need to shoot them both side by side and then make the decision. I was going to buy a new Vxr but ended up making a trade for another Traverse and I'm completely happy with my decision so far. Maybe I will sell one of the Traverse's later on and get one as the Vxr is a fantastic bow but so is the Traverse.


----------



## DCarpenter (Dec 1, 2010)

I shot the VXR. It's a great bow, if I wasn't happy with my Traverse I would probably pick one up. I thought the draw cycle was a little stiffer than the Traverse, but that's really personal preference, and not to say that it's not a nice draw cycle, I just find the Traverse smooth as butter. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimp462 (Jul 7, 2020)

I shot both the Traverse and Vertex today. 29" draw 60#. I can't tell that either is significantly better than the Halon. I do like the draw on the Realm X a bit better but not significantly.


----------

